
A Man May Be Big Tech’s Biggest Threat - apengwin
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/12/08/technology/David-Cicilline-antitrust-tech.html
======
HeWhoLurksLate
I truly hope that this results in _meaningful_ , and quite possibly _painful_
change.

